# I done it!



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

To all you who told me i was stupid and to get a life, i done it! I have managed to keep my tropical fish with a solitory red bellied piraha for one year to the day! I have a total of 12 tropical fish ranging in size and my RBP doesnt even mind.

He only eats dead food so i think thats why he is not very aggresive to live fish. I also added him to the tank a month after the tropical fish.......dont know if that makes any difference? He is also very bold and will not even move if i walk past the tank.....just swims around all day with his aquatic brothers. lol


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

are u the guy that had the discus with your red?


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Might have been, i havnt posted on this forum for about six months..........


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

U sure its a Natt?


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Definatly, its a 'Pygocentrus nattereri Red belied Piranha'. I know one when i see one, I have had it for a year after all. I think the reason why he's so gently with other non-carniviours fish is that they where in the tank a month before he was. Mabie the water Ph or fish smell has something to do with his priority food chain. lol


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

pics?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> are u the guy that had the discus with your red?










Talk about expensive feeders.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

thats the thing though........there not expensive it they arnt feeders! The RBP hasnt even nipped one of the in the one year and now one day of living together.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

It is not that shocking to see this happen...Innes had tropical fish with his natt with no problem. Also...are you sure it has been one year to the day? Anyways...good luck.


> Mr Sparkles Posted on: *Jun 30 2005*, 02:02 AM
> 
> *About 2 months ago when I first started piranha keeping I asked everyone on this site wether or not to keep tropical fish in with my red bellied single piranha. Well........2 months down the line and they are still living in harmony*.
> 
> ...


It also looks like you started with 19...not 12.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

just moved my 7 (initally 15) reds from a tank full of tropical fish and eals. experienced some agression but none eaten. if i let a guppy/molly in there before feeding they would go insane, but not towards the ones there already. had them there for about 5 months. not suprised your 1 red is acting this way


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i got a can of beans sittin in my cupboard for the last

2 years now and i havent eating them


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i got a can of beans sittin in my cupboard for the last
> 
> 2 years now and i havent eating them


thats intense!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

congrats... The big help is probably you not feeding live feeders at all. So he only thinks things that don't move are food.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i got a can of beans sittin in my cupboard for the last
> 
> 2 years now and i havent eating them


Basically what you're saying, is if you get the munchies really really bad, and Taco Bell's closed, u might get hungry enough to eat it????


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i got a can of beans sittin in my cupboard for the last
> 
> 2 years now and i havent eating them


This statements great.

Nice one Mr Freez.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

opossumfish76 said:


> i got a can of beans sittin in my cupboard for the last
> 
> 2 years now and i havent eating them


Basically what you're saying, is if you get the munchies really really bad, and Taco Bell's closed, u might get hungry enough to eat it????








[/quote]
just like them piranhas and their mates

they'll be there till one day they feel like eating them :laugh:


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

i think its simple. He basicaly doesnt eat anything that moves. He only eats the suff the is either floating or sinking.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Sparkles said:


> i think its simple. He basicaly doesnt eat anything that moves. He only eats the suff the is either floating or sinking.


Like Tarzan growing up with the apes - he acts and thinks like one. Maybe your RB thinks he's a community fish?


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

lol, i hope so. Its really nice to have a piranha that will eat dead hrimp and other things but will live with live fish. It looks more natural and the only reason why it doesnt work more often is people dont have patiants.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Sparkles said:


> lol, i hope so. Its really nice to have a piranha that will eat dead hrimp and other things but will live with live fish. It looks more natural and the only reason why it doesnt work more often is people dont have patiants.


Good luck Sparkles :nod:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I love how Mr. Sparkles completely ignored Gross Gurke's post...Which basically disproved everything he said...

Classic.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

good one! your really better than everyone else, thats why you have to have a stupid picture of a guy in a hocky mask and a movie of somone getting painfully killed on a vidio game. I actully conducted my aquarium months before i posted it on here, due to the fact that there are a large amount of people who think fish mixing is bad (generally). But i proved it. But thank you J2, you are soooooo clever, you like death so much in vidio games.......who's got more of a life.

So in the future dont try and bring people down for no reason. Think about what you say and how people will react and feel. How would you like it if someone said that your aquarium saw proven wrong.

smile about that one.

And thank you everyone else who actully read this post. All i was trying to do is help someone else out who might think about mixing fish peacfully without putting them together, leting fish get ripped apart and then calling it a day.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> It is not that shocking to see this happen...Innes had tropical fish with his natt with no problem. Also...are you sure it has been one year to the day? Anyways...good luck.
> 
> 
> > Mr Sparkles Posted on: *Jun 30 2005*, 02:02 AM
> ...


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Mr Sparkles said:


> So in the future dont try and bring people down for no reason.


That's cool that you've managed to keep a red in a community tank.








J2 wasn'd trying to "bring you down for no reason", he's just pointing out that both of your first statments (living together 1 year and 12 tankmates) were proven wrong by your post from June of last year. I was wondering the same thing.

So if you want to set it straight, here's your chance. Did you lie in your June thread or in this thread?


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

i didnt lie, i improvised. I had to otherwise if people known i had mxed them for a few months before they would call me sick for putting fish together forentertainment! if J2 didnt mean anything my it, then im sorry.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Mr. Sparkles...

Simmer down...I was just pointing out that it was funny that Gross Gurke brought something up that contradicted what you posted...and you completely ignored it...I didn't mean anything by it...I wish you the best of luck...I was just hoping you'd clarify the matter...and I found it funny.

No harm done.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

fair enough, i seriously didnt read his post properly. Sorry about what i said then. Your an alright guy. If you have any fish then i hope the best for you aswell.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

You probably have a red bellied pacu in there and think it's a red :laugh: I would believe everything you are saying if it were not for the type of tropical fish you say you have been keeping in there. I don't mean to be bashing anybody or being insensitive to make you







but I personally think you are bullshitting. It's funny how your red never even tried nipping at their fins :laugh: I guess you have nothing better to do than try to fool experienced piranha keepers. I've seen fish survive with reds for a long time but never without any fin nips or attempts and definately the p*ssy a$$ fishes you supposedly put in there with him. It's funny how you got all defensive when someone pointed out the fact that you were lying in the first place.....oh sorry I mean improvising...







Just keep doing what you are doing...just don't expect most people to believe you....sh*t...maybe you were improvising from the very beginning







And please don't get all sensitive about my comments :laugh:


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Can we get a picture of the tank and piranha? What size tank is it? Just to remind you, piranhas live 15 years or more. So far you've gone less than 10%.


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

pics buddy, where are the pics?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Sparkles said:


> i didnt lie, i improvised. I had to otherwise if people known i had mxed them for a few months before they would call me sick for putting fish together forentertainment!











Now I am really confused. On June 30th you said:
"About 2 months ago when I first started piranha keeping I asked everyone on this site wether or not to keep tropical fish in with my red bellied single piranha. Well........2 months down the line and they are still living in harmony."
and you never lie....but:
You didnt start keeping piranhas 2 months ago...it was 6.
When you asked people if you could keep tropical fish with a single piranha....you had already been doing it for 4 months. 
In the end when you said "2 months down the line and they are still living in harmony." it was actually 6 months but you didnt say that because people would call you sick?
Im lost.

One last thing though...what happened to the other 7 tropical fish that were in this aquarium in June? And exactly how many fish started out in this tank in either January or April...depending on when the tank actually got set up.

Also, I dont have a problem with people adding tropical fish to a piranha aquarium..I have a bunch of tetras with my rhom...what I dont like is someone saying how they have had all this success "I did it!" when in reality they have lost at least 7 fish and it has only been 8 months...if you can believe the post from June. 
This post makes it seem ok for some newb to go out and get a bunch of tetras and expect them to live......that is wrong.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

'Also, I dont have a problem with people adding tropical fish to a piranha aquarium..I have a bunch of tetras with my rhom...what I dont like is someone saying how they have had all this success "I did it!" when in reality they have lost at least 7 fish and it has only been 8 months...if you can believe the post from June. 
This post makes it seem ok for some newb to go out and get a bunch of tetras and expect them to live......that is wrong.'

I understand this but i am not trying to get everyone to put nice fish with their pirnhas, i am only stating that i have managed to keep a piranha which is a bit backward in living with tropical fish.

The reason why this has become so comlicated is that when i was 'a few months' i do not nessiserally mean 2 months, i mean 1-5 months. Sorry for confusing everyone, its my bad grammer and word use.



Mr Sparkles said:


> fair enough, i seriously didnt read his post properly. Sorry about what i said then. Your an alright guy. If you have any fish then i hope the best for you aswell.


why would i bother trying to fool people. It servs no perpose. Just trying to give advice.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey sparkles, I think sometimes we all say things as "a figure of speach" if you like, but we don't always intend it to be an exact measure.

I can't see why you would go so far as to lie in order to amuse everyone, but hey - a few pictures would be great.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Give the guy a break, he hasnt shaved in months! to busy keeping his p's from making a snack out of his tropical fish.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> Give the guy a break, he hasnt shaved in months! to busy keeping his p's from making a snack out of his tropical fish.


/\


----------



## lippy (Jan 6, 2006)

P's all have different personalities i believe this could work good luck bro. PICS?


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't you have anything better to do Sparkle boy? Like shave maybe







Just be happy that your piranha is normal like every other one out there and that it has tendancies of devouring other fish. Either that or you just can't accept the fact that you were wrong in thinking Piranhas could have permanent tankmates.


----------



## t_rent8 (Dec 15, 2005)

so what happened to the other 7 fish pics?


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Dude maybe your piranha's mom and dad were cousins. Maybe he rode the short bus to school, and he's too frickin' retarded to realize he's supoosed to eliminate every heartbeat in the tank. Dont worry bra... we're here for you.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh, thats ok everyone. I forgot how hard u all sound abusing someone on a forum, knowing full well that you will never meet me and we can about each other to each others face. I also forgot that some of you are very nasty to people with disabilities *quote 'Dude maybe your piranha's mom and dad were cousins. Maybe he rode the short bus to school, and he's too frickin' retarded to realize he's supoosed to eliminate every heartbeat in the tank. Dont worry bra... we're here for you.*

Thats very bold of you, making fun of peope that cannot talk back, must make you sound very big and clever. Feel sorry for you actully!









GUTTED


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank.......... 









I was thinking on getting some big tinfoil barbs and adding them into my tank with my reds, dunno, but all im saying is good for you and i hope all works out.........


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

assclown said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mr Sparkles said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

ROFL


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

this is pointless--either produce some pics of the tank or quit talking about it.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

Did your spilo start eatin' him after he died?


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

opossumfish76 said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

Did your spilo start eatin' him after he died?
[/quote]

he started eating him BEFORE he died


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

Mr Sparkles said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

Did your spilo start eatin' him after he died?
[/quote]

he started eating him BEFORE he died








[/quote]

ROFL!!! Thats what I'm taklin' bout!!!


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

kamekazi said:


> Give the guy a break, he hasnt shaved in months! to busy keeping his p's from making a snack out of his tropical fish.


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

booozi said:


> Give the guy a break, he hasnt shaved in months! to busy keeping his p's from making a snack out of his tropical fish.











[/quote]

This has gotten outta control.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

lol


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I think this thread is great!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've had exodons living with my red bellies for a year and a half now.


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

this topic has gone crazy! Glad some of you find it fun....


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Mr Sparkles said:


> this topic has gone crazy! Glad some of you find it fun....


I've gotta hand it to you Sparkles you took this thread well. Usually when members take the p*ss, the thread starter will lock off. But you have fought them all the way


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ex0dus said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

Did your spilo start eatin' him after he died?
[/quote]

he started eating him BEFORE he died








[/quote]

The tin foil barb actually tried to swim with the group of spilos. It was pretty funny, you'd see the group of spilos, all 9 of them with the tin foil in there some where. I was laughing at it and my roommate was like "is the barb swimming with the piranhas trying to think he's one of them?" I said "I guess so"... Well it would feed on the leftovers if any, I would throw in some flakes. A month went by and still nothing happened. Well one day I guess someone got hungry and they all attacked the tin foil. It was still alive when they got to him. I don't feed my p's feeders that often, just once a month. (Fish of the month club)


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> this topic has gone crazy! Glad some of you find it fun....


And I mean no harm sparkles, its all in good fun man. No harm done. Its just my way of socializing with you guys. I'm sorry if I offended you in anyway man. I just like to cut up and have fun. Good luck with your fish


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

i had a red belly and a red jewel cichlid for about a year. were living to gether fine, just 2 in a 20 gallon. and then one day with out warning he ate him in 2. and they lived together for a year too. =\ the trick is that, the red jewel was there 1st and then the red came afterwards. when they 1st met the red jewel would beat up the red making it know its place. hehehe....thats probably why it lived together for so long. any other fish, the red would kill. cept for the jewel.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

Just wondering Sparkles, why even put up this thread? You know what you're saying is not true. Do you get a kick out of making claims that are ridiculous? I bet you thought you would have everyone fooled didn't you? Anyways, I might have said some insensitive things in this thread...so I apologize for that. Didn't mean to bash you, just wanted you to realize that you weren't fooling anyone but yourself.....not to mention make a fool out of yourself. Anyways good luck with your fish


----------



## -d0rk- (Nov 10, 2005)




----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

*kamekazi Posted Today, 01:41 PM 
Just wondering Sparkles, why even put up this thread? You know what you're saying is not true. Do you get a kick out of making claims that are ridiculous? I bet you thought you would have everyone fooled didn't you? Anyways, I might have said some insensitive things in this thread...so I apologize for that. Didn't mean to bash you, just wanted you to realize that you weren't fooling anyone but yourself.....not to mention make a fool out of yourself. Anyways good luck with your fish *

your so sad, just because someone has done something that you havnt or anyone done sucsessfuly, you have to bring it down. Why cant you just accept information (its not even advice) and feel good for some else for a change. Looser!

I even acept the fact that one day my piranha will just snap and eat everything (thatnk you theanimedude for knowing what iv so far done), but until then, im telling you what iv found out.

Anything wrong with that?


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

LMAO dude, you kill my ideas all of the time...........


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

oh and thank you everyone else, no harm done and no offence taken if you were just messing with me (opossumfish76) lol.

Thanks


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

opossumfish76 said:


> Good for you, you know, i love when all of the rules are broken and things change.
> Thats called a new paradyme folks.........that why we all have bigger tanks and fish, because someone found out how to make a filter and glue several pieces of glass together to make a tank..........
> 
> 
> ...


I had a tin foil barb that lived with my spilos for about a month, then one day boom dead.
[/quote]

LMAO dude, you kill my ideas all of the time...........:laugh:
[/quote]

That's my job, to kill ideas and peoples dreams.


----------



## Cich Ambishionz (Oct 13, 2005)

My P's call my oscar their DADDY!! Hahaha


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Mr Sparkles said:


> *kamekazi Posted Today, 01:41 PM
> Just wondering Sparkles, why even put up this thread? You know what you're saying is not true. Do you get a kick out of making claims that are ridiculous? I bet you thought you would have everyone fooled didn't you? Anyways, I might have said some insensitive things in this thread...so I apologize for that. Didn't mean to bash you, just wanted you to realize that you weren't fooling anyone but yourself.....not to mention make a fool out of yourself. Anyways good luck with your fish *
> 
> your so sad, just because someone has done something that you havnt or anyone done sucsessfuly, you have to bring it down. Why cant you just accept information (its not even advice) and feel good for some else for a change. Looser!
> ...


nooo problem. reds are pretty damn shy. i picked mines up wiht my bare hands once or twice to put him into a bag.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

theanimedude said:


> *kamekazi Posted Today, 01:41 PM
> Just wondering Sparkles, why even put up this thread? You know what you're saying is not true. Do you get a kick out of making claims that are ridiculous? I bet you thought you would have everyone fooled didn't you? Anyways, I might have said some insensitive things in this thread...so I apologize for that. Didn't mean to bash you, just wanted you to realize that you weren't fooling anyone but yourself.....not to mention make a fool out of yourself. Anyways good luck with your fish *
> 
> your so sad, just because someone has done something that you havnt or anyone done sucsessfuly, you have to bring it down. Why cant you just accept information (its not even advice) and feel good for some else for a change. Looser!
> ...


nooo problem. reds are pretty damn shy. i picked mines up wiht my bare hands once or twice to put him into a bag.
[/quote]
yeah,







that has a lot to do with the point of this thread!


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

what are you on about. It has everything to do with this thread. It proves all red's arnt mindless killing, fish eating machines


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Mr Sparkles said:


> what are you on about. It has everything to do with this thread. It proves all red's arnt mindless killing, fish eating machines


Who said they were? Not anyone that has ever kept these fish. 
And just because someone claims to have picked up their fish doesnt prove anything. I dont care how dossal my fish are....The last thing I would do would be to pick one up with my bare hands. I have seen the result of someone trying to pick up one of these fish with their bare hand.....they lost a finger. It was reattached, but the finger was bitten completely off below the first knuckle.


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

What's the point to this thread there's no pics, yeah i trust everything in writing.""""


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

wow, did someone loose a finger from a pet piranha or a fished wild one? I havnt got any pics yet but i will have inthe next week or so. When i get some i will add them.


----------



## kamekazi (Oct 7, 2004)

*Sparkles:

your so sad, just because someone has done something that you havnt or anyone done sucsessfuly, you have to bring it down. Why cant you just accept information (its not even advice) and feel good for some else for a change. Looser!

I even acept the fact that one day my piranha will just snap and eat everything (thatnk you theanimedude for knowing what iv so far done), but until then, im telling you what iv found out.

Anything wrong with that?*

RESPONSE:

Look Sparkles, I was being nice to you despite the fact that you are trolling on this site bullshitting all the way. I cannot accept information that is not accurate......actually not true is more like it. I've never tried to keep permanent tank mates with my reds when I had them. If they would't get eaten for a long time (which is common with reds ) it used to annoy me since I was new then to keeping piranhas and wanted some action. That is why I got a Rhom. Why would I be jealous of someone who supposedly has a redbelly that hasn't even attempted to attack his tankmates in a whole year (sounds so proposterous) when in fact I got rid of my reds cuz they weren't territorial enough.:laugh: Someone who has to lie to this extent to get a kick out of it and feel good about himself is the real loser :laugh:


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Mr Sparkles said:


> what are you on about. It has everything to do with this thread. It proves all red's arnt mindless killing, fish eating machines


it doesnt prove anything. the fact that you might be able to pick up a predator at one time, doesnt meen that speciment, or species has turned into nice little fluffy bunnies. i dont think the piranha respond the same whay to a human whawing its dumb hands around than a fish swimming around.

hi im steve irwin! look im picking up a rattle snake. hey it didnt bite me. now you can all buy this snake for your kids to play with. freakin moron.


----------



## blackrules (Jan 20, 2006)

that not new in piranhas life man i ahve a kissing fish and mollies in my tank wit 8 3.5"rbp and till is cool wit it that not news buddy i will post a pic in


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

once again i was saying that *my piranha is not a mindless killing machine*, i was using a quote from someone that said his piranha didnt snap when he picked it up, but i do agree, *most* piranhas are live food crazy...... just that mine isnt.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

That's all I've got to say


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

sometimes i think this forum kills science.

You want an award because you may or may not have (your lack of a concrete time table and shaky facts about the number of fish involved already destroys your credibility) kept non-aggressive fish with what may (you've provided no proof other than saying the scientific name of the fish you claim to have) amount to be an aggressive fish? Its been done a lot before, ever heard of the amazon? Its wonderful that this is working out for you and we would love to see pictures, but please do not try to make this seem as if its in any sense of the word proof that somehow piranha's have had a summit and decided to be good roomates. I think we are forgetting that it only takes one failure to disprove a rule.

My point is that if you would like to come on here and discuss your experiences then please do so, don't just come in and flaunt about some grand thing you've done and call anyone who said it couldn't be done wrong. Remember, you're not discovering a new continent here. I wish you the best and happy fish keeping


----------



## Landon (Feb 24, 2005)

Mr Sparkles said:


> what are you on about. It has everything to do with this thread. It proves all red's arnt mindless killing, fish eating machines


We knew that before you did this, and this is only your case, not thousands of others. Where are the pics, no pics no point in this topic even being post.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Sparkles congrats .I think thats cool that you may have pulled it off mixing fish like that.But i do agree that you may just be getting lucky. Ive had a tiger oscar in with my 4 reds for about a year now,and my oscar has had some fin nipping (nothing serious).But what i think has happened is that it may have made my oscar that much more aggresive(and my oscar is alot bigger than they are). He now rules that tank. Its funny to watch those reds scatter when he approaches them. Good luck man i hope it works out for you. And for the rest of you, i thought this site was to share our experiences,not to knock somebody elses down the drain.I was under the impression that we were here for each other.That is why i chose to become a member at this site in the first place.


----------

